# Suggestions for forground cypts



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you'all recommend for a nice foreground crypt for my 55 gallon tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It will take you a lifetime to grow one, but Crypt. parva is the choice of most people. It's smallest Crypt there is. Another option is Crypt. willisii, but that doesn't grow quite as short as parva.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=46

That's a good one too. It gets a little taller but not a whole lot.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Could look into C. pygmaea as well.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The name pygmaea refers to the size of the flower not the size of the plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it may not be huge, but it definitely isn't small. I've seen them at a foot tall.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What about Crypt. lutea? That one stays pretty small does it not?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_C. lutea_ is, according to most people, a synonym of _C. walkeri_. It's similar in size and appearance to_ C. wendtii_. Too tall to really be considered a true foreground plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a crypt sold as C. lutea, and it gets 12 to 15 inches tall. C. parva is your best bet, but it is one of the slowest growing crypts. The various parva hybrids, lumped under the name, C x willisii, can get up to 6 inches tall when crowded.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

SCMurphy said:


> The name pygmaea refers to the size of the flower not the size of the plant





Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, it may not be huge, but it definitely isn't small. I've seen them at a foot tall.


I was going off of information from a few different sources that indicate that C. pygmaea does remain quite small. For instance Plantgeek states that it doesn't get much larger than C. parva. Based on your information this obviously isn't a true statement. Anyone know what the average and max size are for C. pygmaea?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure many people are growing pygmea submersed yet. I have one emersed and the leaves are 4-5 inches long.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Purrbox said:


> I was going off of information from a few different sources that indicate that C. pygmaea does remain quite small. For instance Plantgeek states that it doesn't get much larger than C. parva. Based on your information this obviously isn't a true statement. Anyone know what the average and max size are for C. pygmaea?


I'd say about 10-12 inches when full grown. Definitely not parva size. The plants in the photo for that entry look a lot bigger than that.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Jan's Crypt's page says pygmaea gets about 25cm (10in).

Cryptocoryne pygmaea

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

my pygmaea is 8" tall. They are kept in a 10 gallon (1 of the 5 10 gallon group) under 2x 54 watt HO T5 without CO2 and ferts in 1" of flourite onyx mixed.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Mine is about 4.5-5" tall. Kept in a 90 gallon tank under 656W of lighting with ferts and ADA Amazonia soil.


----------

